

Quine-relay: An uroboros program with 50 programming languages - nathell
https://github.com/mame/quine-relay

======
quchen
That's it AWIB* - you're now second to _one_.

1\. I'd pay for a making of.

2\. In case any of you guys here happens to run this whole thing, I'd really
appreciate a copy of all the intermediate sources.

* AWIB is a Brainfuck compiler written in Brainfuck, polyglot in Tcl, C and Bash (and of course Brainfuck). [http://code.google.com/p/awib/](http://code.google.com/p/awib/)

~~~
michaelmior
[http://github.com/michaelmior/quine-
relay](http://github.com/michaelmior/quine-relay)

Potential some output missing as I think some filenames may be reused. I just
ran through the cycle and then committed everything.

